# Adjustment of IABP--CPT?BILLABLE?



## lucymoon (Feb 4, 2009)

s/p IABP placement
chest x-ray revealed migration of IABP
dr adjustd the IABP under flouroscopy, is this billable? if so, what CPT would be used?
thanks


----------

